# My pc might be infected with virus on a hardware level



## iraqownz (Feb 20, 2020)

Hello there 

Lately i have been noticing a lot of strange things on my computer. Keyboard typing automatically, or notifications pops up randomly. I believe my computer is infected with some kind of virus that normal AV cant even detect. I have been doing a clean install of windows multiple times but that didn't help.

Reason for my concern: I have acted in public in a really bad manner, and that got some people to really notice me to the extend that they would bully me in every way possible. So i have reason to believe that the interest in me in at such a level that they would even target me with a virus that is undetectable. It might be a hardware level virus, or just my internet provider that is also involved. 

I am really asking for your help to take the steps necessary and clear that virus of my computer. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 20, 2020)

In that case it could be a malware not a virus.  Download MalwareBytes. After installing it unplug from internet and launch a full scan.


----------



## delshay (Feb 20, 2020)

I never, never open any Email if I don't know who it's from.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 20, 2020)

You say you already re-installed Windows and still the behaviour is the same. Was that an entire drive re-format and reinstall?

What actions did you perform after the fresh install that lead up to this behaviour returning? 

Your probably doing something that is re-infecting your machine. That or you have external media which is still compromised re-infecting your machine.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 20, 2020)

You need to supply more information such as what media you're using to install Windows, is the hard drive partitioned and do you have access to another HDD?
Are you restoring backed up data to the PC after the clean install?
I would start again but in isolation and make sure the PC is NOT connected to the net during and after to see if the symptoms persist.


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 20, 2020)

You seem to assume a few things here:
1) You are targeted specifically.
2) You are targeted by individuals that are capable of pulling off a low-level, persistent attack against a very specific target.
3) You are being attacked repeatedly.

This means that you are a very high profile target, with much value. Or have some very bored, yet very capable attackers. Neither is terribly likely for most people.

In short, you are probably just re-infecting yourself when you're trying to reinstall, rather than being attacked by l33t h4ck3rs.

How exactly are you trying to reinstall your system? What installation media are you using? Which machine are you downloading it on? Are you copying any data back to your system? Where from? etc.

Sane answers aside: If you are 100% certain you are actually being repeatedly targeted by extremely proficient attackers and your machine is compromised to the level you suggest, the sane course of action is to discard it altogether, then change the behavior which led to your infection, including changing the passwords on every single account you own (or even discarding these accounts and starting anew). Someone capable of doing an attack thus targeted will likely be able to target you again if they know how to find you, and malware located below the OS level is all but impossible to defeat as an end user. There are many locations (read: many firmware entities) for it to hide on a system, and very few tools (if at all) to help an end user to detect and remove it.


----------



## 64K (Feb 20, 2020)

I don't know if this is helpful but one time my cursor started moving around the screen by itself and I knew immediately what that was because a couple of times the IT dept at work remoted in on my PC to do some things so I went to task manager and sure enough someone somehow had remoted in. I logged them out and it never happened again.

I don't know anything about this but is it possible that they are going through his router? Would changing the password help any on that?


----------



## er557 (Feb 20, 2020)

@OP:
you are being paranoid, those things are very unlikely, even if they did a keylogger, you would not have noticed it at all


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 20, 2020)

Likely someone has a remote connection, go into windows settings type 'remote' in the search box (upper left) and goto 'Remote Desktop'. Move the 'Enable Remote Desktop' slider to off position.  If you know how to use User Accounts, you can limit access there too.

EDIT: goto control panel > system > click 'Remote Settings' > uncheck 'Allow Remote Assistance connections AND in thte lower field check 'Don't allow remote connections to this computer ( round button )


----------



## theonek (Feb 20, 2020)

yeah, he is working probably in a secret government agnecy or nasa, that's why the hackers interest is so big to him.... i know that 1st of april is coming but this is a BS!


----------



## er557 (Feb 20, 2020)

just a thought, my laptop's keyboard connector ribbon was contaminated, causing auto typing , hitting enter, and subsequent error messages!


----------



## Bill_Bright (Feb 20, 2020)

What version of Windows? Is it fully updated? What security software? Is it updated?

For the record, these days, a virus is a specific type of malware. That is, malware (*mal*icious soft*ware*) is just a general term for all sorts of malicious software, to include, but not limited to  spyware, Trojans, worms, Ransomware, and viruses. A simple 10 second Bing Google search illustrates this (types of malware). 

A virus is malware but a piece of malware may not be a virus. 

Consider it like "vehicle" and "cars". A car is a vehicle but a vehicle may not be a car. A vehicle is a general term for a machine that transports people and goods. While a "car" is a type of vehicle used primarily to transport people, it is just one type of vehicle. A boat is also a vehicle, but certainly not a car. Same can be said for an airplane. They are all types of vehicles just as a virus is a type of malware. 

Notifications popping up could just be innocent "Push" notifications. Many sites use Push notifications these days but without knowing what they say, we cannot tell if innocent or malicious. 

The keyboard typing by itself sure would raise the hair on my neck - especially if late at night (I live in an old house with a checkered history!). Is it typing words and sentences? Or just a string of letters? If a string of letters, it could be a weak (or cookie crumb invested) return spring under a key. Try another keyboard. 


er557 said:


> @OP:
> you are being paranoid,


Come on! Witnessing keyboard and popup activity is NOT being paranoid. There is nothing to suggest he imagined this activity.  Even attracting the attention of others is NOT being paranoid if that happens after you "_acted in public in a really bad manner._" 

However, just because someone acts in are really bad manner in public, that does not suggest their computer can easily be hacked by others who may have seen that bad behavior. Sure, public "hot spots" can be dangerous places, but it really does not take a lot to protect your computer in those places either.


----------



## er557 (Feb 20, 2020)

having done a clean install, suggests either an infected install disk itself or another hardware problem, certainly unfeasible as a "hardware virus", those are hard to come by, rarely seen, and takes very advanced tools so as to infect a bios and even more so to target someone remotely, without physical access to his machine. However, the advice to ditch this system and start fresh with new passwords is a sound one.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Feb 20, 2020)

I agree completely that physical access to that machine would most likely be needed in this scenario. And we can only hope the OP did not walk away and leave the computer unattended in this public place. So while that is unlikely, the use of very weak (or no) passwords may come into play as well. 

I also would not assume what the user means by a "clean" install is really what I would consider a "clean" install. To me, a "clean" install typically means from an original Microsoft Windows installation disk, or from an image disk that I made immediately after I built the brand new machine using an original Microsoft Windows installation disk!  

If this "clean" install involved using a personally made image disk from a less than brand new OS install, I am not going to assume malware is not included in that image. 

But since the OP has not returned since his opening post, the best we can do is speculate. And that serves no purpose.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 20, 2020)

If someone infected you with a hardware virus.

1: odds are you're not nearly as important as you think since this is generally saved for state attacks against other state entities not people that disagree with governments on social media.

2: You wouldn't see things being typed on the screen. That just not how these types of infections work at all.

Format your machine, replace your keyboard.

Dont immediately torrent things after your format and see if it happens again.


----------



## iraqownz (Feb 20, 2020)

I am using an usb called Verbatim to install windows on my machine. 

The build is:

Amd radeon 570  - Graphics card
Amd ryzen 5 2600  -Cpu
samsung 970 EVO plus NVME - SSD
Corsair LPX vengeance 2x8gb - Ram
Gigabyte B450m DS3H - Motherboard
Logitech G502 Hero - Mouse

Just to clarify i was having problems with my motherboard when i first got it. That resulted me taking the entire computer to a technician so that he can fix it. He later told me that it was the motherboards fault, so i had to get a new one.

I did not reformat the the hard drive after installation, so that might also be a factor.



Bill_Bright said:


> What version of Windows? Is it fully updated? What security software? Is it updated?
> 
> For the record, these days, a virus is a specific type of malware. That is, malware (*mal*icious soft*ware*) is just a general term for all sorts of malicious software, to include, but not limited to  spyware, Trojans, worms, Ransomware, and viruses. A simple 10 second Bing Google search illustrates this (types of malware).
> 
> ...



The keyboard just types strings of letters. But it would happen occasionally. I did change keyboard to see if it persist, and sadly it does.


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 20, 2020)

iraqownz said:


> I did not reformat the the hard drive after installation, so that might also be a factor.



Get one of those programs on a USB stick that can reformat drives without booting into an OS  (I can't name one specifically but just google it you'll find something) and format the drive for real. By that I mean the full formatting that wipes everything and takes a couple of hours. 

If this doesn't solve your problem it either means that you always install something that carries the malware or you're screwed beyond repair unfortunately.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Feb 20, 2020)

iraqownz said:


> I am using an usb called Verbatim to install windows on my machine.
> 
> The build is:
> 
> ...


==================
hi,

Is the EVO 970 the only drive in the pc ??
Is it the only partition = C ??
Are there any other internal HDD's ??
Is to OS and all other software/programs installed on the C: drive ??

regards


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 21, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Get one of those programs on a USB stick that can reformat drives without booting into an OS  (I can't name one specifically but just google it you'll find something) and format the drive for real. By that I mean the full formatting that wipes everything and takes a couple of hours.
> 
> If this doesn't solve your problem it either means that you always install something that carries the malware or you're screwed beyond repair unfortunately.


Wouldnt you try another install usb made on someone else safe pc too?


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 21, 2020)

14 days of quarantine is the only way. Avoid all PC contact with other people. Stay inside.


----------



## iraqownz (Feb 21, 2020)

Fangio1951 said:


> ==================
> hi,
> 
> Is the EVO 970 the only drive in the pc ??
> ...



The evo is the only drive on the pc
The os is stored in the c drive 
when i visit disk management i see 3 partitions
1 : c:
2 : disk 0 partition 2
3 : Recovery


----------



## iraqownz (Feb 24, 2020)

Anyone can recommend something here? what should i do?


----------



## A.Stables (Feb 24, 2020)

iraqownz said:


> Anyone can recommend something here? what should i do?



Only when installing windows* delete the partition 1 2 (and 3 if you really need to) the select the raw, then next in windows setup if you need to make sure remove all previous data is erased. *edit

also where did you get windows install media from?


----------



## sepheronx (Feb 24, 2020)

a lot of people here are useless and just being rude for the sake of it.

Anyway, quick help I can give is since you didn't reformat the drive before installing windows, you need to do that.  With the USB stick its best to wipe it clean and use the media creation tool you can get from the Microsoft page for Windows 10



			Download Windows 10
		


then boot via USB in the bios to the Windows 10 USB stick

Then you will need to manage the partitions.  In this case, delete all of them, then create them again and install on the new partition.

It should work.  Installing windows on an already installed partition causes more problems then not and wouldn't have solved your issue.


----------



## A.Stables (Feb 24, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> a lot of people here are useless and just being rude for the sake of it.
> 
> Anyway, quick help I can give is since you didn't reformat the drive before installing windows, you need to do that.  With the USB stick its best to wipe it clean and use the media creation tool you can get from the Microsoft page for Windows 10
> 
> ...


Aye / but i wouldn't do that on the infected machine ;


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 24, 2020)

A.Stables said:


> Aye / but i wouldn't do that on the infected machine ;


You wouldn’t do what? Wipe and erase partitions on a possibly infected machine? 

That’s what you SHOULD DO to make sure no infection is present, including using a cleaned usb stick with a new W10 media creation tool install.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 24, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> You wouldn’t do what? Wipe and erase partitions on a possibly infected machine?
> 
> That’s what you SHOULD DO to make sure no infection is present, including using a cleaned usb stick with a new W10 media creation tool install.



Something about making a horse drink.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 24, 2020)

its really hard to infect on the hardware level these days, its usually targeted meaning only you, or its done via a USB stick bought 2nd hand or from a company thats shady to begin with. I think @R-T-B has done some work at this level.


----------



## sepheronx (Feb 24, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> You wouldn’t do what? Wipe and erase partitions on a possibly infected machine?
> 
> That’s what you SHOULD DO to make sure no infection is present, including using a cleaned usb stick with a new W10 media creation tool install.



he is talking of making the USB bootable on a clean machine which I agree with.


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 24, 2020)

iraqownz said:


> Anyone can recommend something here? what should i do?



Secure-erase the SSD (you may have an option in BIOS for this)
Then install a different Windows. Turn off all remote connections and server stuff.
Before you do, make sure you have a way to install an OS.
I would use Parted Magic to secure-erase it. Wipe the whole thing. Back up anything not infected that you want to keep.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 24, 2020)

Firmware would have to be infected at the machine code level


----------



## Bill_Bright (Feb 24, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Firmware would have to be infected at the machine code level


And that would be highly unlikely if the firmware came from the manufacturer's official site.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 24, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> its really hard to infect on the hardware level these days, its usually targeted meaning only you, or its done via a USB stick bought 2nd hand or from a company thats shady to begin with. I think @R-T-B has done some work at this level.



I have.  I've seen it once and only once and all I can say is the client was high-value (money).

Pretty sure that's no secret anymore, so yeah.

Anyways, we got the police and local cable company to work together and that was the end of that for him, afaik.  Never heard back so assume all was well.

If you really are high value enough to have a hardware virus, my advice is always the same now:  Go to the police.  Because even if I can clean it, they won't stop if they were that dedicated in the first place.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 24, 2020)

Names mean a lot. OP is called Iraq Owns. If that's relevant... Could well be more insidious, in terms of political leaning. Depends on many factors. However, if my system was that bad, I'd call it quits and buy a new system, or a new router and change passwords.

Edit: to clarify, OP said he (or she) was a bad boy (or girl).


----------



## sepheronx (Feb 24, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> Names mean a lot. OP is called Iraq Owns. If that's relevant... Could well be more insidious, in terms of political leaning. Depends on many factors. However, if my system was that bad, I'd call it quits and buy a new system, or a new router and change passwords.
> 
> Edit: to clarify, OP said he (or she) was a bad boy (or girl).



Assuming user is Iraqi of course.

But if a proper wipe doesn't work, then indeed it could be hardware level.

If that is the case, I would aim for a new router/modem after shutting everything down, and work your way up to new hardware.

Could smart TVs and the like also be affected too via these virus' through the network?

And if user is Iraqi, then no point going to authorities for help.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 24, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> And that would be highly unlikely if the firmware came from the manufacturer's official site.



Bill if it is to be a hardware problem but also remember sometimes websites can be intercepted.

Just because it isn't likely doesn't mean it isn't possible I believe user @R-T-B help someone Purge their computers firmware of infection

However this sounds more like a software level infection


----------



## Bill_Bright (Feb 24, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Bill if it is to be a hardware problem but also remember sometimes websites can be intercepted.


"Intercepted"? Not sure what you mean by that. Certainly users trying to access a website can be "redirected" to a malicious site, but that would suggest a different problem. 

No doubt websites can be "hacked". But if a major manufacturer's website is hacked, and a firmware file is replaced by a malicious firmware file, pretty sure there would be lots of reports about it before long. 


eidairaman1 said:


> Just because it isn't likely doesn't mean it isn't possible


Ummm, "_highly unlikely_" doesn't mean impossible.


----------



## Valantar (Feb 25, 2020)

So the OP should

Buy a brand-new (_sealed _packaging) USB stick and create a Windows installer from a secondary and known good PC
Ideally secure erase the SSD, but at the very least format it entirely
Replace the keyboard
Reinstall Windows while not connected to the Internet
Not use any previously used USB storage devices until they are confirmed not to be compromised
If the problem still persists, there's a chance there's something going on in firmware somewhere, but that's ... unlikely. It is also possible that either the network router or some other device on the network the PC is connected to is infected and is re-infecting the PC. An old router is normally a weak point, and don't get me started on IOT devices ...


----------



## birdie (Feb 25, 2020)

Valantar said:


> So the OP should
> 
> Buy a brand-new (_sealed _packaging) USB stick and create a Windows installer from a secondary and known good PC
> Ideally secure erase the SSD, but at the very least format it entirely
> ...



The first sensible reply to the topic though I'd simplify it a little bit.

There's no need to buy a new USB stick: 
	
	



```
cat /dev/zero > /dev/sdb
```
 under any bootable Linux LiveCD will be enough  - this command wipes everything completely.Then you proceed to create an MBR disk, create a FAT32 partition and unpack Windows 10 ISO to it on a PC which is known to be clean. Or do it under Linux - that'll be *safer*. You must download a new ISO straight from Microsoft website on a PC which is known to be clean or better yet *Linux*.
There's no need to secure erase your SSD disk. Again under any linux you run this command 
	
	



```
blkdiscard -v /dev/sda
```
 - this command wipes *everything* completely.
Do *not* enable Windows file sharing or network discovery before fully updating Windows and rebooting at least twice and checking there are no updates left yet.
*Make sure secure EUFI boot is enabled - that's paramount.* Secure UEFI does protect against all sorts of lowlevel malware, though it will *not* protect your against malware on a firmware level.
That's it.

If after following my instructions you're still getting random weird crap in your Windows, you could have firmware level malware.


----------



## Valantar (Feb 25, 2020)

birdie said:


> The first sensible reply to the topic though I'd simplify it a little bit.
> 
> There's no need to buy a new USB stick:
> 
> ...


*Ahem* BadUSB.

Flash drives are not to be trusted in cases like this. They are much easier to get physical access to than PCs, and are frighteningly easy to compromise.

As for unpacking a Windows 10 ISO manually - it's _much_ better to run the installer and let it configure things how it wants them, including recovery partitions and the like. No reason to do manually what can be done as quickly and in a better way by an automated process. And you do not install Windows 10 on a FAT32 partition. Period. Would that even work? Create an installer USB from the MS Media Creation Tool on a secondary, known good PC, and run it. If your goal is to simplify things, this is not that for the majority of PC users.



birdie said:


> There's no need to secure erase your SSD disk. Again under any linux you run this command
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, but running a bootable secure erase utility might be more comfortable to a user not familiar with Linux.


birdie said:


> Do *not* enable Windows file sharing or network discovery before fully updating Windows and rebooting at least twice and checking there are no updates left yet.


True, though I wouldn't connect to the same network until I had confirmed that the router/modem/any other devices on the network were clean. Use a mobile data connection or bring the PC somewhere else first.


----------



## edbe (Feb 25, 2020)

That's because today's pc's don't belong anymore to the people..
Everything you do, beside that your pc is doing something else in parallel..
This was supposed not to happen visible to it's user..but hey everything has bug(s)..
Enjoy today's and next gen pc..


----------



## birdie (Feb 25, 2020)

Valantar said:


> *Ahem* BadUSB.
> 
> Flash drives are not to be trusted in cases like this. They are much easier to get physical access to than PCs, and are frighteningly easy to compromise.
> 
> ...



You have totally misunderstood me 

Have you ever actually installed Windows using a USB stick? Have you ever prepared a USB stick for installation? You're arguing with me but what you're writing is a load of complete and utter nonsense. What do you even mean by _"running the installer and letting it configure things"_? Are you saying you need to run the installer _from an already running system_? That will not eliminate any malware ever! God,  What I'm reading is just embarrassing. If your system is compromised there's a great chance any media that you're preparing for installation will be infected. You cannot use the Windows media installation tool on a compromised system!

Also, do you understand the command cat /dev/zero > /dev/sdb? You surely don't understand it at all. It wipes _everything from a flash drive, every single bit_. Why did you even bother to reply to my comment if you misunderstood 99% of it? God, I don't understand why people often feel entitled to leave comments on the things they barely or don't understand at all.


----------



## Valantar (Feb 25, 2020)

birdie said:


> You have totally misunderstood me
> 
> Have you ever actually installed Windows using a USB stick? Have you ever prepared a USB stick for installation? You're arguing with me but what you're writing is a load of complete and utter nonsense. What do you even mean by _"running the installer and letting it configure things"_? Are you saying you need to run the installer _from an already running system_? That will not eliminate any malware ever! God,  What I'm reading is just embarrassing. If your system is compromised there's a great chance any media that you're preparing for installation will be infected. You cannot use the Windows media installation tool on a compromised system!
> 
> Also, do you understand the command cat /dev/zero > /dev/sdb? You surely don't understand it at all. It wipes _everything from a flash drive, every single bit_. Why did you even bother to reply to my comment if you misunderstood 99% of it? God, I don't understand why people often feel entitled to leave comments on the things they barely or don't understand at all.


...


Valantar said:


> So the OP should
> 
> Buy a brand-new (_sealed _packaging) USB stick and *create a Windows installer from a secondary and known good PC*


I realize I misunderstood what you were saying; I read your post as if you were arguing for somehow unpacking the Windows ISO onto the drive from within Linux, not just creating the installer USB from within Linux. That's all on me, sorry - really don't know how I got that mixed up in my head.

As for BadUSB, it is an actual firmware exploit, and will as such not be affected by something that


birdie said:


> wipes _everything from a flash drive, every single bit_


as firmware obviously isn't stored in flash. A compromised USB stick stays compromised until it has its firmware flashed to a known good one, which isn't something that you can actually do unless you have _very_ specialized skills.

BadUSB + the chance of other network devices being infected is the reason to use a new flash drive + a secondary PC (at a secondary location, which I guess I should have stated outright, though I did say not to trust the network). A compromised router can still do a man-in-the-middle attack on your Windows ISO download if you're running a Linux live USB, after all, and wiping the USB drive might not help if its firmware is compromised. Thus the safest route is to eliminate both these variables.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 25, 2020)

I might have missed something but how hard can it be to just clean install Windows from USB. Microsoft has extensive guides on it, all you do is google it and its almost done for you.

You don't even need your own install media, any random copy of the OS will do. License is not bound to software.



edbe said:


> That's because today's pc's don't belong anymore to the people..
> Everything you do, beside that your pc is doing something else in parallel..
> This was supposed not to happen visible to it's user..but hey everything has bug(s)..
> Enjoy today's and next gen pc..



And yet, current day Win 10 is 100% as functional even for legacy stuff as Win 7 is. Odd huh


----------



## iraqownz (Mar 3, 2020)

i will try to do that on my laptop. thanks for the help


----------



## pit200 (Jan 23, 2021)

iraqownz said:


> I am using an usb called Verbatim to install windows on my machine.
> 
> The build is:
> 
> ...


I REALLY THINK THAT I KNOW WHAT THE PROBLEM IS. 
its 100% a virus in the mouse. i have your same mouse but after some testing i found it.
i thought it was a problem with keyboard typing random stuff, copy pasting randomly, infinite mess, sometimes not working and spamming letter c. 
so i tryed another keyboard. same problem. so it wasnt that. i thought motherboard dmg or processor. so i attacked keyboard and mouse to a laptop just for play. and also on laptop was the same!! but for sure it wasnt keyboard bcs i tried many. so i disconnected the mouse and the thing stopped. 
i asked to one my fried that is a programmer and its actually a malware inside mouse. dont ask me how. 
so now the problem is how to "clean" it xD 
any suggestions?


----------



## pony66 (Jan 23, 2021)

iraqownz said:


> Anyone can recommend something here? what should i do?


You said evo, you do not  format as it's worthless, anyway win formats when installing,   you secure erase with tool from mfg samsung magician.
Download a new win 10 on another network if scared, secure erase, install win , set firewall on modem if it has one,  and after win install set defender firewall, set apps inbound using allowed apps which you use
run a port scan an firewall test which will be on your modem.   If you're running in stealth mode you won't get hacked,  as others stated I doubt you have a hard or soft malware.

Malware is everything, trojan, worms, virus, it's all of them. Malwarebytes is ok for browser stuff but is worthless for a tro, virus, worms.
Run firefox an add ad blockers, trackers,  and privacy badger. Learn how to use NETSTAT so you can see your network traffic or get wireshark.
You can also -under services,,  disable remote access, the first four in list in services and remote registry.



If you're going to get cracks or go anywhere bad get Avira as it usually won't grab safe cracks.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 23, 2021)

Nice thread necro guys.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jan 23, 2021)

there is a piece of malware that can infect a motherboards uefi chip because it survives reinstall
however in your case i think you are not getting rid of the infection correctly


Toothless said:


> Nice thread necro guys.


forgive me im kinda new here waht is a necro
also i saw this thread and realized it was old i thoughed eiderman was back


----------



## Toothless (Jan 23, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> there is a piece of malware that can infect a motherboards uefi chip because it survives reinstall
> however in your case i think you are not getting rid of the infection correctly
> 
> forgive me im kinda new here waht is a necro
> also i saw this thread and realized it was old i thoughed eiderman was back


Thread has been a year dead and y'all decide to bring it back for no point.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jan 23, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Thread has been a year dead and y'all decide to bring it back for no point.


yeah i realised this AFTER i thought up and typed my responce and was like EH?


----------



## pony66 (Jan 23, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Thread has been a year dead and y'all decide to bring it back for no point.


These posts show when searching,  a lot of people might read this while doing a gog search and could help instead of hundreds of new threads. 
Do you lease tech storage space and are concerned,  lol.


----------



## GeeBee (Jan 23, 2021)

Who's this guy anyway?

Vladimir Putin?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 24, 2021)

GeeBee said:


> Who's this guy anyway?
> 
> Vladimir Putin?


see the stars under your name/avatar? They're not 3rd place participation awards....


----------



## Valantar (Jan 24, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> yeah i realised this AFTER i thought up and typed my responce and was like EH?





odiebugs66 said:


> These posts show when searching,  a lot of people might read this while doing a gog search and could help instead of hundreds of new threads.
> Do you lease tech storage space and are concerned,  lol.


Sure, they show up, but is that reason to resurrect them when they've been dead for ages? Obviously not. And doesn't the forum give you a pop-up when posting telling you something to the effect of "this thread has been inactive for ages, are you sure you want to post here?" That is a pretty big hint that you should have a very good reason for doing so.

If you have the same issue: read the thread, try the suggestions found there. If none work, start your own thread, as taking over someone else's old thread is a) bad practice, and b) confusing to readers. Especially with an issue as complex as this one was. Start your own thread, reference that you've read this one and link to it, and get your own advice and input that apply specifically to your case.

If you have a suggestion for a solution that hasn't been mentioned: check how long the thread has been dead for. If it's more than a couple of months, chances are the OP isn't going to see your response anyhow, so there's not much point to adding to the thread. This is _especially_ true when your suggestion is as vague and poorly sourced as what was added here. "Malware in your mouse. I don't know how it works, but someone told me I had it, so it exists." isn't a productive addition to the debate. BadUSB has been discussed previously here, so infected peripherals is already established as a possibility.


----------

